# BitTorrent Stands Up for Net Neutrality



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

BitTorrent Stands Up for Net Neutrality.

*In a late submission to the Canadian network management hearings of the CRTC, BitTorrent Inc. debunked some P2P myths and asked the committee to decide in favor of a neutral net. ISPs should look for other methods to deal with network congestion rather than discriminating against BitTorrent users, they say.*

-- Tom


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/847299-bittorrent-speaks.html


----------

